

Show HN: iPhone App Detects your Movements through Ultrasound - flo_vdu
http://sonalarm.net

======
flo_vdu
Sonalarm is the first sleep cycle alarm clock app that works from your bedside
table with no additional hardware.
[https://appsto.re/us/HEtC0.i](https://appsto.re/us/HEtC0.i)

Take a look at the GIF demonstrating the detection:
[http://imgur.com/zTBWFx8](http://imgur.com/zTBWFx8)

